# Batterypack recalibration?



## eyebone (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello,

i've seen an option under windows7 which claims to do some kind of battery recalibration / reactivation. i'am unsure what this option is doing exactly however they claim letting run the battery thru this mode restores lost capacity. I wonder if (if this is working)if FreeBSD has a similar option?

best regards,


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, simple. Use the battery until the power goes out. Then charge it again. Repeat a couple of times.

Unless the battery is really dead, this actually works.


----------



## eyebone (Dec 16, 2009)

i see. this makes perfectly sense, confirms so far with my observation on win7. so, you know maybe about an option to suck out the battery even AC is connected? i am unsure if/how access to the pack is done, even about the coding interface. if there is some, it could be easy to code an application to do this until the notebook is connected, so no "power off" would occur.


----------



## tingo (Dec 17, 2009)

eyebone said:
			
		

> i've seen an option under windows7 which claims to do some kind of battery recalibration / reactivation. i'am unsure what this option is doing exactly however they claim letting run the battery thru this mode restores lost capacity. I wonder if (if this is working)if FreeBSD has a similar option?


Beware of advertising; just because some feature is advertised doesn't men that it is 
a) working
b) useful

Just my 0.02 cents.


----------



## eyebone (Dec 18, 2009)

i never said that i believed in it, as u may have not noticed, there was a quesion in the thread. however i dont see any kind of usefull statement regarding the thread in ur posting. 

- do you want to point out that batterypack recalibration is not working? 
- that it is working but not on windows 7

regards,


----------

